# sweating even when off cycle



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

hi everyone, has anyone suffered from constant sweating even when off cycle?

i never had this problem before i started aas but my first cycle bought it on, it got abit better as time went on but as i got heavier it got worse. right now im only taking moderate test and mast not tren but the sweating is really annoying me now, is it to do with high test levels? was reading about anti-sweat meds like robinul, anyone with any experiences or suggestions?

thanks


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

i sweat like mad too.

my theory is that when i have a high calorie excess (ie im eating more calories than i use) my body in burning some excess calories and generating excess heat. I have always been the skinny type and my body flat out refuses to put on weight easily so i gotta force it lol!

Also digesting food generates heat and the harder the food is to digest the more heat is generally generated. So i think its mostly to do with diet and some peoples bodies deal with excess calories differently.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

DJay said:


> i sweat like mad too.
> 
> my theory is that when i have a high calorie excess (ie im eating more calories than i use) my body in burning some excess calories and generating excess heat. I have always been the skinny type and my body flat out refuses to put on weight easily so i gotta force it lol!
> 
> Also digesting food generates heat and the harder the food is to digest the more heat is generally generated. So i think its mostly to do with diet and some peoples bodies deal with excess calories differently.


that could be the case, makes sense! i was the same, very skinny and i had to force feed myself alot of cals. im in a calorie deficit now as im cutting and ive noticed the sweats have gone down slightly, maybe with time in a calorie deficit it'll get better. im ok just sitting down but when im walking or my heartrate goes up suddenly then the sweats come pouring, fckin frustrating. even worse when on tren.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

thinking about going to the docs to get a prescription for robinul or something similar, but these docs are freakin stingy with prescriptions even when its needed. anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I sweat like crazy as well. doctor told me to try a few different deodorants and something called triple dry that you apply at night before you go to bed. worked for a bit but stopped for some reason. just learnt to live with it and barely wear any other colour t shirts than white. lol

doc did say they can snip a nerve somewhere near the neck I think if I remember rightly and said you'd never sweat from the armpits then but it will more than likely just move somewhere else on the body because it still needs to come out. didn't really fancy a sweaty ass crack or legs to be honest. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

milner575 said:


> I sweat like crazy as well. doctor told me to try a few different deodorants and something called triple dry that you apply at night before you go to bed. worked for a bit but stopped for some reason. just learnt to live with it and barely wear any other colour t shirts than white. lol
> 
> doc did say they can snip a nerve somewhere near the neck I think if I remember rightly and said you'd never sweat from the armpits then but it will more than likely just move somewhere else on the body because it still needs to come out. didn't really fancy a sweaty ass crack or legs to be honest. :lol:


sweats everywhere tbh mate, more on the forehead and face less so around the body thats why its so annoying.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

trust me I'd take that any day over the rest of the body lol


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

milner575 said:


> trust me I'd take that any day over the rest of the body lol


see what you mean, cant be good to have your t shirt drenched but its not fun having beads of sweat running down my face with little effort! sods law that that i can get most meds apart from drying or anti sweat meds like robinul. going to arrange an appointment with the docs and see what they say about a prescription. i think the calorie deficit helps a little but i have a feeling that it might be down to high test levels and dfferent reactions etc


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

i get the sweats under armpits and back. certain colour shirts just got to stay away from, i definatly think it has something to do with excess caliories being burned off, and your story of used to be skinny aswell ricky just comfirms it!

there some some cream stuff you can buy, if you ask in any chemist they will know the stuff, it blocks yuor pours or something, ive not tried it but i know somewon who has and he said it made him sweat places he didnt think he could sweat from lol (not under arms though!)


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I sweat like fcuk all the time until a few weeks ago I started t3 to help lose some fat but since being on it I don't sweat as much and I cool down just as quick as I heat up if I'm doing something.

Got me thinking I've maybe got a thyroid problem


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

are you taking any stims they make you stink of sweat.


----------

